
From Gene Editing to A.I., How Will Technology Transform Humanity? - simoes
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/11/16/magazine/tech-design-medicine-phenome.html
======
liamkinne
I love AvE, but really the easy approach here is not to write gcode by hand
and to use something like Fusion360/HSMworks to do cam and generate the code
for you.

It's like you don't teach programming by starting with assembly, you start
high level and work your way down as you need to.

